

Stem Cells Undo Birth Defects - rms
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/21930/

======
swombat
Very interesting. I wonder if stem cells can also encourage enhancement - e.g.
if injected in normal mice, do they result in increased intelligence?

~~~
scott_s
Eliezer addressed a similar idea a few days ago (the relation to your question
will be clear about 11 paragraphs down):
[http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/01/growing-up-is-
hard.htm...](http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/01/growing-up-is-hard.html)

